# I need YOUR opinion on these remodeling plans



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I like #2 without the pocket door you would always leave open.Replace with a swing door hinges in the bath on toilet side. Lose the 1/2 wall for wider toilet area for cleaning, etc. I'd bump the dresser into the bedroom 8", jog the bath wall for bath storage opposite the toilet area. Move the bed over toward the closet some...

Pic. #1- 2 doors hitting, narrow area to toilet, pck. door you would never close and if you did, open with ? I have to laugh when I see doors on toilet areas without a sink to wash hands..... Minimal closet space.

Gary


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the first plan. Can you move the toilet to the adjacent wall, and make a walk in shower with glass enclosure, and have the tub alone?


This plan is similar to my master ensuite. Works great for us.

Good luck.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I prefer the second plan. The only issue for me is the window. You really do want a mirror over the sink. 

I don't see the need for the bump out on the first plan. The "Approximately 15" wide tile bench at head of bath for a seat while shaving/bottles." seems a bit impractical. The faucet would make it awkward to use as a seat, and I would rather have the floor space in the bedroom. 

Do you plan to put a shower above the tub? If so you would have to reverse the tub (this would also get the plumbing off of the exterior wall).


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

i like # 2, and it would appear that no matter which design is used, you both are sleeping in the same bed...

I think I would find a home for the dresser, it is out there all alone.. maybe add some built-in drawers in the bank of closets.


----------



## EvilNCarnate (Jan 27, 2011)

I like floor plan 3 becuase it allows you to change the orientation of the bed a few ways, where as the other isnt so forgiving of your bed location. Also has a pocket door to keep the smell locked out.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

For those of us blond, tired, or directionally challenged:


----------

